# squirrel dog, starting pup



## wood-reader (Jul 1, 2011)

Introducing Chief, a contender or pretender only time will tell. I have had the pleasure over the past 5 years of starting some really nice squirrel dog pups and Chief has got some good blood in his lines. I like to update every week on how Chief is making it or not. Chief DOB 04/24/11.The dane is my outstanding Mayhem out of a double Sport dogs on both side. Chief's sire is Rooster own by my good friend Will Lawrence  of Dallas, Ga. Rooster's dane is  nkc champion Catfish out of Pearl, the best squirrel dog he ever hunted. Catfish sire is Propane out of Coz and Dixie, nuff said. Rooster's sire is Hawk out of Michigan Swamp Rooster  bread top English hound. I will later give correct breeding on this 1/4 english line.
Chief has run a few squirrels off the feeder, bay 2 turles, bay a few birds, earth worms and bark at dogs that run loose here chewing on wild game that they have caught. I hope to call him lightly started by Nov. If you like to talk squirrel dogs, email or call before 5pm. Richard...770-205-1205


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## sljones (Jul 1, 2011)

Chief is a good looking pup. I like his markings. Sounds like he is on his way. Good luck with him.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jul 1, 2011)

Good looking new friend you got there.


----------



## R G (Jul 1, 2011)

Good looking pup.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice looking lil pup. Got some hound blood in him to. He should be a go get er


----------



## Bethelcreek (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good Richard! That's a nice one!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont know if I can wait a week to get a update


----------



## 5 string (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice lookin pup,


----------



## Nga. (Jul 7, 2011)

Richard you been holding out down there.... Man I could have been interseted in a mate to that rascal..... 
Has it been a week yet? Waiting on an update


----------



## Bethelcreek (Jul 7, 2011)

*Chief*

Yeah tracy i dropped by there the other day. Ole chief is going to be a good one! He's got awesome color looks alot like a GSP!


----------



## Nga. (Jul 7, 2011)

I got a basket full on the way.... Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been down to see Chief a couple of times. He's a very nice looking little dog. He's doing great for a pup too. We walked down by the creek and he took off across the creek up into the woods hunting. He went about a 100 yards and came back carrying a chipmunk.

He also bayed my pup. He's not afraid to bark. He's going to be nice, Richard.


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 8, 2011)

*update*

Well, another week and with pups you can't get in any kind of a hurry. Your best best is walking them every day and twice if you can. Once we leave the house there no praise until he does something hunt related that is good and ignore any bad( he very young). The good is that Chief has run off into the brush several time and stay gone over 5 minutes. Instead of coming back a few time Chief look at me from 40 yards and went back out flanking staying out. I seem him look up and out alot. Chief look up at alot of tree at their base. A good sign looking up and out, he spotted several birds in low brush and trees and bay them.
Chief barks at the other dogs treeing, but as he mature I am sure he figure it out. Remember no hurry.


----------



## wclawrence (Jul 10, 2011)

Richard, you can hardly tell in the pictures how ticked up he is.  Maybe me and Jeff need to come back and take more pictures.
I wish I hadn't ran over Chief's sister.  That made me sick.


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 15, 2011)

sunday, caught 4 flying squirrel and hung in a cage and old Chief found the cage by scent each time and bay good all 3 times. Turn one loose for Chief and he caught it and ate it.
Monday, caught two flying sq. and the 3rd cast he ran 40 yard and his nose took him right to the tree and bay very nice. Turn one loose and chief run it 25 yards to a tree and bay very nice on it. Wed caught 1 flying squirrel, got off the trails and Chief found the cage squirrel 3 time and bay very good all 3 times. The 3rd time he cast off great and found the cage and bay great. No more cage for a while, I going to get him liking gray squirrel alot. Playing tug of war with him and the squirrel and feeding pieces of squirrel and rough play is showing a differance. Friday morning he hunted in the brush pretty good and winded several time he just inmature. Threw out a flying squirrel and Chief ran it down and ate it. Here a picture of Chief sire Rooster.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe he would make a COON DOG!!  Better not let me a hold of him. Do most 3 month olds do this?


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 15, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I believe he would make a COON DOG!!  Better not let me a hold of him. Do most 3 month olds do this?



Closest pup I started to him that had a lot of nose was Bandit and I think he was 10 months old and of Bounce and Coucher's  bloodline. He had a grand nose, but once I got him treeing he was out of here. The other young fiests were different in small ways. The bloodline I have are super strong hearing, very good noses and eyes. Chief's gifts right now is his nose and will be 3 months on the 24th. He so inmature but has short burst of "did I really see that" that I need to just not get in a hurry with him and keep him in the woods and wait for his switch to turn on. I think it could happen any time but will ignore the puppy stuff, and praise the hunting in the woods.  

     I want to thank Mac, Harley, Scotty, Will,Gerald,
Shawn, and David for coming by to check out Chief.


----------



## Bethelcreek (Jul 18, 2011)

Richard,
Chief is getting off to a great start. There is no question he will be a exceptional squirrel dog! You start those pups off right and once they put two and two together, it all comes natural . Can't wait to see what he does this fall


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunday, old Chief chase a squirrel about 50 yards and bark on tree about 8 time. Monday he ran down a flying squirrel and ate it. Tuesday he tree on feeder, bark about 10 time and lighting hit that squirrel, put him in the pen to chew on it. Wed. bay on a turtle in the tickets up a creek for about 6 minutes. Thurdays, Chief got out several times over 100 yards show some hunt and ( a 1st ) jump silt fense about 4 time. Fri. tree a cage squirrel up a tree for about 7 minute. Squirrel might had had a heart attact. Chief went to pen with squirrel to chew on it a while. Old Chief is a very friendly pup and act like a pup and not a squirrel dog but show flashes of good breeding.  Chief DOB 04/24/11 Thanks for reading.


----------



## Delane (Jul 24, 2011)

*Chief*

He is looking good


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chief moving forward*

Chewing on those squirrels last week didn't hurt a thing. Every morning when I turn him out, he would go straight to the feeder and start baying and bay while I put up the last dog so he showing some staying power. This was another good week for the pup, it went by fast so I just talk about friday and saturday. Friday morning lock on a feeder tree squirrel for maybe 3 minute, when got the last dog put up, head out and he caught up an pass by. I was headed to a feeder 300 plus yards away. He hunted about 50 yards out mostly and tree after crossing the creek. Cast off and he found a  partly chew tomato, guess he was hungry. Squirrel at the feeder tree saw us and timber out. When we got there Chief stood on tree and bark some and I cast him off. In about 5 minute Chief head went up and I heard a squirrel bolt and old Chief was bolting after that squirrel and ran him up a tree and bark good on him. The squirrel timber and Chief follow and then cast off again. Chief tree one more time and sounded good barking on the tree. Saturday, Chief bang that feeder tree soon as I turn him out, then found something in the thicket and bay hard for several minutes. Cross the creek and found that same tomato, Squirrel was gone at the feeder, but Chief cast out and went about 70 yards out of sight and tree hard. I could see the squirrel timber out, but he held tight. He tree one more about eighty yard out and held the tree good even those I saw the squirrel timber out on him. I'm thinking old Chief is about ready to get squirrel bit, I'll think on that a bit.
Thanks for reading........................


----------



## wclawrence (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of Rooster and May together on the day we bred them.  I have high hopes for this litter of pups.  






Here is a picture of May by herself


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've hunted with both the Sire and the Dam. They are both nice young squirrel dogs.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 3, 2011)

I walked with Chief today behind Richards house. In about 20 minutes, he treed three squirrels and bayed two turtles. He is coming a long as good as any young pup I've ever been around. He's going to be nice Richard. If he keeps that up, I might have to talk you into letting him eat at my house.

He'd probably cross good with my Spoon female.


----------



## Bethelcreek (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like chief is going to be top notch!


----------



## Nga. (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome sounds like he is coming on.... With squirrel season just a few days out ole Chief is ready to bust it loose


----------



## wood-reader (Aug 6, 2011)

Chief had another good week and thanks to folks that had come by or call to talk dogs. I said he shows good nose and this week he show good ears and eyes at time. Hearing and seeing squirrels 60+ feet cutting pine cones and nuts in the tree tops and baying on some of them. I'll just talk about friday 7 AM, squirrel were moving in the tops of trees and I saw him hear a branch move, Chief look up , ran to the bottom of hill and started baying, I praise, cast him off and he repeated, several time non stop til 8:30 am when Chief timber a squirrel about 100 yards and it fell out of a tree and Chief got it. I pen Chief up to let him chew on it a minutes then turn the pack loose and they hunted a least another 2 hours. Chief was fire up and they were treeing alot. I found Lady, Chief's grand mother had caught a squirrel and Chief was baying her. I took the squirrel and gave Chief the head and he ate it in about 30 seconds. I gave all 4 dogs some of that squirrel and settle in for a hot muggy afternoon. Thanks for reading


----------



## wclawrence (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a video of Rooster (Chief's daddy) and Pearl (she is Rooster's grandmother)  treeing one at the beginning of the season last year.
ETA; there are a few other videos of our dogs treeing on youtube.  The ones labeled "pumpkinvine" are mine.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 10, 2011)

That's it! I can't stand it any longer. Chief is now at my house. 

"Mack's Coal Mtn Chief"

If he continues on the road he's on, you will be seeing a lot of him at the comp hunts next year....maybe even at a few this year.

I tried to tell you guys what little Chief was doing! I told everybody I could think of about this little dog. I tried to find someone that wanted a great young dog. I just couldn't stand it any longer.

I don't think he will stay under 30 pounds, so the ATFA guys can breathe a little easier, but there's still a chance.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 10, 2011)

Melvin4730 said:


> That's it! I can't stand it any longer. Chief is now at my house.
> 
> "Mack's Coal Mtn Chief"
> 
> ...



Good luck with him hes a good lookin pup!


----------



## Kicking Bird (Aug 13, 2011)

Chief Is a fine looken Treeing Feist ! I really like his look's & build, With all the Wood's time he's getting he's sure nuff gonna be a "Top Squirrel Dawg" !  Thank's for sharing all the picture's and Info. on him, He's a "Beauty" !


----------



## wood-reader (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to thank Mack for his good taste in dogs and feel Chief is fortunate to have Mack. I started many pups and their easy to get attach to and Chief is miss. Now the future, with me is a young prospect, last pup out of Savage Cody by Molley a cross that help make Bill Barger's dogs popular. Savage Cody is Cool Whip's sire. Jesse the runt of the litter has been here 6 days and is maybe 3 months old. Mayhem my lovely Sport's dog caught a chipmonk on our morning walk and Jesse was baying May and the chipmonk and May would carry the chipmonk and Jesse would follow her around the yard. I was taking it all in when I saw Jesse strike out on her own and in a few minutes she was baying out back so I went to see if she had tree a bear. Jesse had caught a mole and kill it and was baying it. I praise and play with her and the mole and left her to chew on it. Jesse ate the mole and came out front to find May's half eaten chipmonk and she chew on that a while. Maybe I can get Jesse looking up soon, will have to work on that. Thanks for reading.


----------



## wood-reader (Aug 19, 2011)

Here a look at Jessie, she has been walk every day and taken into Dawson Forest. She like squirrel meat and took a squirrel away from May that I shot down. Her eye sight is still puppy but she will have some nose. I pick her up while she was biting a squirrel and she held suppended by her bite hold for a minute. 20 ga shotgun blast does not bother standing under the tree, thanks for reading..........


----------



## wood-reader (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessie might have to grow into those ears...........


----------



## wood-reader (Sep 1, 2011)

The weekend of Aug 20-21, I was doggy sitting Chief and we went to Dawson Forest WMA. He tree 4 in 2 hours, mostly in the 1st hour and 15 minutes. Sunday 10 minutes after his 1st tree, Chief tree again and I got him his 1st WMA wild squirrel out to Chief. On Aug 24th Chief turn 4 months old.
Last weekend Chief tree both days in Dawson Forest WMA, he did his job, I just did not get it knock out to him. Mack and I are just waiting for Chief to grow up and wishing for cooler weather.


----------

